# Mittersill tomorrow?



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2014)

I wish I could!  We did two runs over there and found coverage to be really nice.- assume you found the same.


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 21, 2014)

Rains coming so get it


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

We did and that is why I am going.


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool! When are you coming back? My feet are itching for a ride!


----------

